# Road Tire for Wide Rim?



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope the tandem brain trust can help me with this one.
I just converted our mtb tandem for road duty and was wondering about proper road tires. Our rims are 26" Rhyno Lites and are 27.5mm wide. My question is how narrow of a road tire can/should we safely use on such a wide rim? Looking for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

You won't be able to use a true "road" tire because the diameters are different. But there are a buch of slick mtb tires you can use. We have a set of Continental Town and Country tires we use for long road rides. I think they are 2" wide. I've used 1.5" slick mtb tires on my non-tandem bike but I don't remember if I mounted them on my Ryno Lites or a different more narrow wheelset.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Look at anything 1.75 or wider as yer rim is over 1" wide. A 1.5" is gunna be a PITA


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'd suggest you read through the following link to bend your desires away from "narrow", then take a look at the various Schwalbe offerings: Marathon line, Big Apple, and Fat Frank.

http://www.schwalbetires.com/tech_info/rolling_resistance


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

We have been using a wider WTB tire with great success: Tandem Bicycling


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

Speed and tse,

Thanks, both good articles.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Im running 1.5" WTB slickasaurus tires on my IBIS tandem. Rhynolite XL rims. No problem. Put 550 miles on them on RAGBRAI this year, averaging 22mph on the whole trip. They roll well.


----------



## framecracker (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the articles.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

IIRC, Cannondale used to equip their tandems with 26x1.25" tires on Rhyno Lite rims. You should be able to use that size with few problems.


----------

